# Exhaust rubber O ring



## kimbowbill (Dec 9, 2015)

Both the large O rings that hold the exhaust up have snapped, i am having real problems finding ones to fit, i am going away at the weekend i have thought about using women's tights :scared::scared::scared:as a temp fix, do you guys have any other suggestions, keep it clean please :lol-053:


----------



## Watoh (Dec 9, 2015)

Really?  You local garage or parts dealer can't source the right size for you?  What vehicle?  I just replaced mine recently, cheap & easy to replace.  Of all the parts on my MH these must have been the easiest & cheapest to replace!  

Don't mean to sound like a douche.. its just hard to imaging not being able to find the right size stretchy rubber ring!


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 9, 2015)

Watoh said:


> Really?  You local garage or parts dealer can't source the right size for you?  What vehicle?  I just replaced mine recently, cheap & easy to replace.  Of all the parts on my MH these must have been the easiest & cheapest to replace!
> 
> Don't mean to sound like a douche.. its just hard to imaging not being able to find the right size stretchy rubber ring!



its true, ive even been to the place that made the exhaust, thinking, they have to have them, but they don't stock anymore, i have one more place to try, SDL i have looked on ebay, called in at exhausts fitters, garages, i wouldn't be asking on here if i wasn't having problems


----------



## outtolunch (Dec 9, 2015)

If you have a euro car parts near you try them they are very good

Euro Car Parts | The UK's Number 1 Provider of Car Parts Online and In Store

don't use tights they will melt I have used wire with several strands twisted between the  mounting hooks before


Andrew Page are also worth trying.   Andrew Page | Quality Car Parts Supplier for all Vehicle Makes and Models - Depot Details


----------



## The laird (Dec 9, 2015)

Any kwik  fit,ats, ,nts or good tyre exhaust centres normally carry them


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 9, 2015)

measure the distance between the hanger and the bracket on exhaust and the measure the width some are narrower then just aske a tyre or exhaust center for exaust hangers and using measurement then you should be able to get something to fit o rings are round and seal the the items assume this is what uwanted https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...-Lpc7JAhXDWxQKHbYRDtwQsAQISw&biw=1265&bih=803


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 9, 2015)

Have you looked on eBay ? As there are some universal ones on there that are quite long with a series of holes so that the are as the title says universal, failing that try at a commercial garage as they must be bigger for trucks/wagons, or maybe cable tie two together


----------



## izwozral (Dec 9, 2015)

Wont tights melt? If this company don't have your size then no one will. https://www.clampcouk.co.uk/exhaust.../universal-rubber-exhaust-mounting-rings.html


----------



## bazzybabes (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi, mine break every two to three years. Get replacements from ABS (Auto Battery Service Ltd) in Rochdale. I think it is a national company, so you should have one nearby.


----------



## yeoblade (Dec 9, 2015)

If you're not already using it for a car aerial, use a wire coat hanger until you find some.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 9, 2015)

Here you are not far from you as well

Alf
Halfords Exhaust Ring HEX401


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 9, 2015)

There are over 800 different rubber exhaust support rubbers listed in use today and of them many are rings.
http://exhaustpartsuk.com/index.php...escription=1&keyword=Exhaust+Rubber+Mounting+
If we knew your van type we could help more. Rings can be changed out to a stronger support - see above. I had a classic that needed an unavailable support and I ended up using a small length adjustable vee-belt [we keep this in http://www.bearingshopuk.co.uk/belts/nutlink-belting/ ]
I have used belts from electric hand planes when someone has a persisting breakage.


----------



## maingate (Dec 9, 2015)

I had a similar problem with my 2003 2.8 JTD, nobody local stocked the rubber hangers.

I took one down to my local Euro Car Parts and the chap took it into the stores and came back with the closest matches. One of them was a Volvo part that was twice the diameter and much stronger. I bought a couple of them and fitted them. It took more effort to get them on but as far as I know, they are still going strong and are about 6 years old now.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 9, 2015)

Its a Talbot Express  see post 11 in cracked window

Alf



Polar Bear said:


> There are over 800 different rubber exhaust support rubbers listed in use today and of them many are rings.
> http://exhaustpartsuk.com/index.php...escription=1&keyword=Exhaust+Rubber+Mounting+
> If we knew your van type we could help more. Rings can be changed out to a stronger support - see above. I had a classic that needed an unavailable support and I ended up using a small length vee-belt [we keep this in http://www.bearingshopuk.co.uk/belts/nutlink-belting/ ]
> I have used belts from electric hand planes when someone has a persisting breakage.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 9, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Its a Talbot Express  see post 11 in cracked window
> 
> Alf



Sorry Alf I didn't bring the information over from the other thread.
Is this what he needs?

Brand New Talbot Express 2 1982 Rubber

Talbot Express Exhaust Fittings | Up to 50% off dealer prices


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 9, 2015)

kimbowbill said:


> Both the large O rings that hold the exhaust up have snapped, i am having real problems finding ones to fit, i am going away at the weekend i have thought about using women's tights :scared::scared::scared:as a temp fix, do you guys have any other suggestions, keep it clean please :lol-053:



Pop into any Kwik Fit garage and they should sell you a couple or any motor shop. Ladies tights are not a good idea, possibility of catching fire when driving.


----------



## stonedaddy (Dec 9, 2015)

*Rubbish*

Here you go Kimbo, get about 3 packets because they are rubbish. If you use the van all the year round you are lucky if you get 12 months out of them. I suppose it would be no good  for profits if they made them to last. 
.... Tom ....

Talbot Express Fiat Ducato Exhaust Mount Set Peugeot J5 Citroen C25 | eBay


----------



## sasquatch (Dec 9, 2015)

What about vacuum cleaner drive belts?


----------



## witzend (Dec 9, 2015)

My experience of Fiat x250 exhaust mounts. I noticed mine where broken so replaced with new from a motor factor 9 months later they got an advisory at MOT so ordered some more from another motor factor who gave me a choice of 2, genuine Fiat or some by another maker but advised the genuine where much better having had several complaints about the others so I went for the Fiat ones just looked and still not even a crack to be seen after 3.5  years down side was twice the cost for the Fiat ones initially but money well spent to day


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 10, 2015)

stonedaddy said:


> Here you go Kimbo, get about 3 packets because they are rubbish. If you use the van all the year round you are lucky if you get 12 months out of them. I suppose it would be no good  for profits if they made them to last.
> .... Tom ....
> 
> Talbot Express Fiat Ducato Exhaust Mount Set Peugeot J5 Citroen C25 | eBay



Thnaks Tom, i ordered  these last time and i couldn't get them on, the problem i have is the exhaust is custom made stainless steel and the hangers are, well, not aligned, i would have to send you a pic its hard to explain,


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks guys for all your help, i have got some, but different sizes, the chap at SDL was really helpful and suggested i soaked the rubber in hot water, i thought this would weaken it but as you say Tom, they are crap and they dont last long, i think i will adopt Wintonion's idea, sounds the best for next time and will save money. RESULT :wacko:


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 10, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> If you're not already using it for a car aerial, use a wire coat hanger until you find some.



allready in use :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 10, 2015)

kimbowbill said:


> Thanks guys for all your help, i have got some, but different sizes, the chap at SDL was really helpful and suggested i soaked the rubber in hot water, i thought this would weaken it but as you say Tom, they are crap and they dont last long, i think i will adopt Wintonion's idea, sounds the best for next time and will save money. RESULT :wacko:



A length of adjustable vee-belt will last the life of the van?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 10, 2015)

Now that looks like the answer to your problem. The last time I had a middle  section fitted to my exhaust by my local garage he tookages to fit I was getting somewhat annoyed until he explained whoever had fitted it before had it all out of alignment it's a bit more than slap it on.

Alf





kimbowbill said:


> Thnaks Tom, i ordered  these last time and i couldn't get them on, the problem i have is the exhaust is custom made stainless steel and the hangers are, well, not aligned, i would have to send you a pic its hard to explain,


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Dec 11, 2015)

a couple of bungees,will last for ages.


----------



## yorkshire lad (Dec 11, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Wont tights melt? If this company don't have your size then no one will. https://www.clampcouk.co.uk/exhaust.../universal-rubber-exhaust-mounting-rings.html



Yes tights will melt so use stocking as they normally have hotter stuff in them


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 11, 2015)

yorkshire lad said:


> Yes tights will melt so use stocking as they normally have hotter stuff in them




Are you sure ?  Nora Batty always wore stockings


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 11, 2015)

And ????




helen262 said:


> Are you sure ?  Nora Batty always wore stockings


----------



## yorkshire lad (Dec 12, 2015)

helen262 said:


> Are you sure ?  Nora Batty always wore stockings



Anything good enough for cosmo is good enough for any yorkshire lad


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 12, 2015)

yorkshire lad said:


> Anything good enough for cosmo is good enough for any yorkshire lad



Whats a 'cosmo'?


----------



## maingate (Dec 12, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> Whats a 'cosmo'?



Compo would be more correct.

A small smelly chap, wearing Wellies.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 12, 2015)

Oi less of that no more name calling Jim.

Alf




maingate said:


> Compo would be more correct.
> 
> A small smelly chap, wearing Wellies.


----------



## jimbad (Dec 12, 2015)

*exhaust I ring*

Had exactly the same problem got a new 
From a motor factors snapped after a 
 Couple of months still looking for a good one


----------



## maingate (Dec 12, 2015)

jimbad said:


> Had exactly the same problem got a new
> From a motor factors snapped after a
> Couple of months still looking for a good one



Look at Post No. 15 to see how I solved the problem. I had previously had my exhaust modified. The hangers were moved round so that a standard right hand drive exhaust could be fitted in place of the very expensive left hand drive European variant.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 12, 2015)

look at post 26 and 27  that may be your answer

Alf




jimbad said:


> Had exactly the same problem got a new
> From a motor factors snapped after a
> Couple of months still looking for a good one


----------



## yorkshire lad (Dec 12, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> Whats a 'cosmo'?



Sorry ment compo but it was 1:30 am and eyes was 1/2 closed


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 14, 2015)

i knew i wouldn't be long before it turned, i wouldn't expect anything less from this site, :dance::heart::dance::heart:

some great tips tho for future reference, i know the one's i have put on, won't last, especially living in pot hole city. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## yorkshire lad (Dec 14, 2015)

kimbowbill said:


> i knew i wouldn't be long before it turned, i wouldn't expect anything less from this site, :dance::heart::dance::heart:
> 
> some great tips tho for future reference, i know the one's i have put on, won't last, especially living in pot hole city. :heart::heart::heart:



UPS SORRY, my doctor says I can not help myself and I will never get better:banana::banana::banana:


----------

